
Ask HN: In which cryptocurrencies have you invested in and why? - bsvalley
- Bitcoin (BTC), I strongly believe in gold 2.0 as an asset, not a currency.<p>- Ripple (XRP), just surfing the wave and they&#x27;re in my town. If BTC fails that means XRP won and vice versa so... better be on both sides :)<p>- Cardano (ADA), how could you not? PhD&#x27;s all over the place with lots of experience acquired from Ethereum. It will be the new big thing that can actually scale.
======
itamarst
I don't think that word ("invest") means what you think it means.

~~~
bsvalley
I've been investing in BTC since 2011. I think the term "invest" is
appropriate here ;-) I started investing in altcoins recently as a way to
entertain myself from long term holdings. I give it to you though, altcoins
aren't really investments... 'gambling' works for me too

~~~
sharemywin
I think of ICOs as prepaid gift cards.

------
sharemywin
GPU - backed by something physical.

